# GTR stolen, Black 90 custom body, and bonnet



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

I woke up this morning, and she was gone. Like taking a kick in the nuts, not feeling to good.

I'll post pics in a min.

It has Panasport G7 powdercoated black centres, cowl induction bonnet (custom that I made), molded side skirts, Alpine head unit, 3 amps, Boston Acoustic comp speakers 2 sets in front, 6 1/2 Oz Audio speakers of the parcel shelf in the rear, Rockford Fosgate 6 1/2 in the rear seats, JL audio subs in the boot, Blitz boost controller, 77,000 miles on the clock, I painted the car last year, so paint is in pretty good shape.

If you guys see it, please let me know, 01285-810781!

Thanks for any help!

They stole it from our drive, must have used a flatbed.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry to hear this Tony. Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks man!

I'll post pics as I find them. 

Like I mention the centres are now podercoated black, polished to a mirror finish. I am not sure if I have a pic of them, but I am looking. I'll see if I can find a better pic of the bonnet.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Let me know if the pics are working?


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)




----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Shit mate, sorry to hear this. Where in the Cotswolds are you?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that's simply obscene, what was done to you. I hope you get her back mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i hate this country


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

xaero1 said:


> Shit mate, sorry to hear this. Where in the Cotswolds are you?



:bawling: I live near Fairford.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> that's simply obscene, what was done to you. I hope you get her back mate


Thanks, I don't care what shape I get her back in, I just want her back.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

matty32 said:


> i hate this country


I had no idea how easy it is to do this here. They just think of it as a piece of metal with an engine. 

I think of her as a person with a heart and soul.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this  

I've some idea how you're feeling as my previous Skyline was fired by thieves last summer in my drive at 3 am in the morning, all over nicking the headlights as it turned out!  

If you need any advice on the insurance side of things feel free to pm me.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Individualist said:


> Very sorry to hear this
> 
> I've some idea how you're feeling as my previous Skyline was fired by thieves last summer in my drive at 3 am in the morning, all over nicking the headlights as it turned out!
> 
> If you need any advice on the insurance side of things feel free to pm me.



Thanks, my insurance is from the states, so it will be a little different. 

That sucks, lose your car to just the head lights.

They would have a hard time getting the body kit off of mine, its a Trust that I got from Keith s few years ago and I bonded it very well to the car. It would take them days to get it straight if they did that. The bonnet could be swapped, but it is a one off as well.

I am still looking for better pics. 

In this pic shows it before it was painted, but it give you an idea of what kit it is.


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

Really sorry to here this mate, i hope you have some joy in finding it.................


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Bastards. I echo matty32's sentiments.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Gutted but I would say that at the very least be thankful that they did it discreetly. I know of people who've had their car alarm go off and when they go outside to investigate they get a pickaxe handle in the mouth or over the head. Thieves then help themselves to the keys.

Or worse still - they could've come through your front door after the keys 

My guess is that it's being broken for parts and although the bodywork is nice, it's easier for them to sell on the mechanicals which are untraceable. Gutted for you mate  The most basic advice that I know of is:

- Good alarm & immobiliser (cat 1)
- Tracking device
- Physical deterrent - Disklok is good
- Leave the steering wheel on full lock
- Leave it in gear with the direction of drive being away from the road (i.e. if it was started in gear it would move away from the road rather than towards it - makes it alot harder to tow it off the drive).

But at the end of the day if they REALLY want it, they'll get it. Whether it's using a brutal flatbed method (i.e. not bothering about damaging the car) or kicking your front door down and threatening your family to get you to give them the keys). It's disgusting whichever way you cut it.

Hope you get it back matey


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

why don't you guys take out the fuse for the fuel pump ? i always do. They will not get far on the fuel in the lines thats for sure.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

iceager said:


> why don't you guys take out the fuse for the fuel pump ? i always do.


My car was not driven away, I wish it had been started then we would have heard it.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks Jim,

The car had an alarm and immobiliser. The tracker on it was not turned on since we had it, boy that was a big mistake. You know, it can never happen to you thinking. Called the company up and they said they will not turn it on to find it, no matter how much money we give them. What a bunch of crap, but I understand.

Always left in gear, and the e-brake was on. Our drive has a bunch of rocks, so they left no marks. No glass, so they did not break in.


----------



## blue boy (Aug 15, 2006)

This really sucks man, sorry to hear it.

I really hope that it gets found ok and the scum get hell for it


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

That really is crap. I hope you get it back real soon.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

My ebay listing with more contact numbers

Nissan Skyline R32 GTR STOLEN PLEASE LOOK on eBay, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (item 320144601541 end time 15-Aug-07 19:54:24 BST)


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

SkylineUSA said:


> The car had an alarm and immobiliser. The tracker on it was not turned on since we had it, boy that was a big mistake. You know, it can never happen to you thinking. Called the company up and they said they will not turn it on to find it, no matter how much money we give them. What a bunch of crap, but I understand.


Although that's their right, it still sucks. They could've switched it on for the price of a years subscription or something. What've they got to lose? Nowt. And probably everything to gain, i.e. your continued custom.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

FOUND! In Cheltenham. 

Don't know the state of condition, but we will be able to go see it this afternoon. 

I'll post pics.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

SkylineUSA said:


> FOUND! In Cheltenham.
> 
> Don't know the state of condition, but we will be able to go see it this afternoon.
> 
> I'll post pics.


Thats great new's :smokin:


----------



## trulize (Jun 26, 2006)

Fantastic news mate, I sincerely hope that you get her back in good condition. From those pics etc it looks like a lot of effort has been put into making one really nice looking r32.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

good news. hope the condition is still good, but it is better than the car having disappeared altogether.

hope they find the ba$tards who did it and lock em up


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

SkylineUSA said:


> FOUND! In Cheltenham.
> 
> Don't know the state of condition, but we will be able to go see it this afternoon.
> 
> I'll post pics.


Good news, even if its damaged, its not gone for ever.

See if you can find out where it was found.

If it was driven, ie joyridden (youl be suprised how easy they can get past all the alarms etc) id have a fairly good idea who it was (as its 4wd, dont steal anything else).

If it was found in a lockup/workshop/garage (wouldnt suprise me one bit) id be interested to know which one...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Great news!! Good luck.


.


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> If it was found in a lockup/workshop/garage (wouldnt suprise me one bit) id be interested to know which one...


Ditto....


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Great news mate! Hope it's not too bad.... (fingers crossed!).


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Glad to hear the car has been found. Whatever they've done to it, it is always repairable, so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks everyone!

They will not let us look at her until the police finsh their work. 

What I do know is, they tore up the dash, trying to bypass the the alarms, so I know they did not drive it from my house. The rims are still on the car. Don't know about the stereo or boost contoller, and the body and glass are in great shape 

I was told that there was fluid coming from underneath the car, so I am not sure if its trans or engine, I will find out when I get there, when ever that is. 

I will post pics of the carnage when she is back home.

What garage should I take it too, if the drive train is shot? I will pay my insurance deductable to have it fixed.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Great(ish) news Tony, hope she's not tooo bad...


----------



## Fallout (Feb 13, 2007)

Glad you got it back mate. That sucks so much though. I always feel mine is vulnerable on the drive too. You never know which pikeys might've got an eyeful and be figuring out how to nick it. Hope it aint too badly damaged.

Thinking I might rig and m60 machinegun emplacement in my upstairs window, and wait up all night like that dude from "Things to do in denver when you're dead".


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks Peter. 

Looks like will not be able to see it until tomorrow.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

keep SteveN updated on where it was found etc, esspecially as he sounds like he knows the local scrotes!

glad they found it dude

mook


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks Mook,

We were told it was found on Bridge Street, but we do not have all the details yet. When I get all the details, I will post up.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Anyone have a dash I can buy?


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

I was reading this thread really hoping you'd find the car then bam, you found out. Good news man, hope it's not too bad.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well done. Hope the damage isnt too drastic. Still a bloody horrible invasion of your personal stuff.
I wish my Sentra STi had turned up like that


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bridge Street? Ill put money it was stolen for fun and it who I thought it was all along, considering its 4wd and fast.

The police will know too im sure.

Wether they will do anything about it is another thing.

Mentioned the lockup thing as I know organised car stealing goes on round here for ringing/parts, but being where the car was found, and the folk living there, my guess is they were pikeying around the cotswolds in a legacy or shogun or whatever as usuall, looking for "fun" and found the GTR, and then from there, off they went...

******s.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*i have an idea who it might be too...*

glad you got it back...

hope the damage isn't to bad

mark


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

You think you might know who did this? If so, PM me.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

SkylineUSA said:


> You think you might know who did this? If so, PM me.


agreed, if anyone thinks they know anything, give him the details and any background. .. some private payback would be nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Good luck with the viewing tomorrow mate.

I hope you/the police get the b4stards that did this too you.

Why anyone would want to do that to someone is beyond me.. 

Crime against establishment is one thing, crime against an individual is another and *far worse*, why don't these people understand that?


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Really sorry to hear. Atleast shes recovered. Hope the twat who done this gets everything he owns robbed one day. Hope a dash comes your way soon. Good luck


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Aside from the PM'd info, we have todays local paper front cover story backing up exactly what I said.

this is gloucestershire - news, sport, entertainment, jobs, homes and cars


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad you got your car back matey, and that the cnuts responsible were caught - have you managed to get their addresses yet?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

SteveN said:


> Aside from the PM'd info, we have todays local paper front cover story backing up exactly what I said.
> 
> this is gloucestershire - news, sport, entertainment, jobs, homes and cars


fantastic news.... well done to all involved. good to see this kind of thing.

i have been robbed twice, broken into and cars stolen - nothing happened, even though they "knew" who the culprits were :squintdan :squintdan 
to make matters worse, i was followed when picking up the car, and i was warned, they now know who i was, so be sure to lock up securely. WTF. just lock the barstewards up will ya!!!!

even so, a good collar, but name and shame the gits... a good kicking after their sentance is still required!!!! stamp on their hands and break them, they wont do it again.
if they do, repeat the process, after while its gerts very hard to use keys/drive with deformed fingers :chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

mifn21 said:


> have you managed to get their addresses yet?


revenge attacks against who did it? unless im mistaken about who wouldve been involved, and i doubt i am, i wouldnt!

he got the car back, and the police will no doubt do their damndest to get them done as im sure they hate them like anyone else, thats the best you can expect in this situation IMO.

i know people like to be the big man on the internet, but actually going about what your implying is a whole other thing.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Revenge really does nothing, you just have to let some things go. In my younger years, that would be a hard pill to swallow, but when you get a little older you realize there is a lot more productive things you can do with your life than dwell on revenge. 

Let the Cops do their job, and be done with it. 

I am just happy to get her back, but we are still waiting to see the car.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Went to see it, just got back.

Its not in that bad of shape, other than the engine has no oil. I could not get under the car to see the damage, but I am guessing there is a window in the block. I am glad nobody bought my RB26s that I was selling

Insurance told us at first they were just going to junk it, in my wife's owns words. "Hell No You're Not!" After telling them how many hours I have in the car, it looks like they are going to pay us the price to replace the car, and we get to keep the GTR as well. Which sounds good to me. 

Damage, they took my face plate to my head unit, and pulled my boost controller out, no biggy. Took all my amps, and subs, but left £1200 worth of speakers. From the look of their work, the only tools they had were their hands, wire cutters and a hammer.

Damage to the dash is just underneath the streering colume, so its not that bad either, but they did hack up the fuse box to get it started. 

All in all I am pretty happy. Once I get it back, I'll take some pics of what they did, so you can see first hand on how they do it.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad its not too bad mate, result on getting the payout AND keeping the car 

Its not about revenge, more "preventative measures", ie stopping them from being able to do it again


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Glad you got it back mate. Youve got it back in a good way, at least they not the type to burn out cars once they done, etc etc.
Good what the insurance is doing too, excellent news. 
Lucky they didnt get in to a police chase or something though, ive seen em drive cars on the tyres till they all gone, then the alloys until they melted, then as far as they can on the brake disks, wont stop until they have to, even if they know they caught, just as they find it fun.



mifn21 said:


> Its not about revenge, more "preventative measures", ie stopping them from being able to do it again


And then a mini bus or two of their family comes round with hammers and shotguns and stopping you from doing that, or anything again.

Like I said, acting big on the net is one thing, doing something as stupid as trying something back and not leaving it to the cops is another.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

> ts not about revenge, more "preventative measures", ie stopping them from being able to do it again





SteveN said:


> And then a mini bus or two of their family comes round with hammers and shotguns and stopping you from doing that, or anything again.
> 
> Like I said, acting big on the net is one thing, doing something as stupid as trying something back and not leaving it to the cops is another.



I think he mean buying a clamp or something, as opposed to knee-cappings 

mook


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

People like that have lot of enemies, they are all on borrowed time.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Karma. They'll do the wrong thing to the wrong person at some time, eventually. And it will NOT end well.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

SteveN said:


> And then a mini bus or two of their family comes round with hammers and shotguns and stopping you from doing that, or anything again.
> 
> Like I said, acting big on the net is one thing, doing something as stupid as trying something back and not leaving it to the cops is another.



How would they know who was responsible? Sounds like its not exactly the first car they've stolen! The group we caught trying to nick my bike certainly didn't know what hit them (literally :chuckle: ) Like many things in life its who you know, not what you know lol

Mooki - close, an electrified clamp would be even better (or if you want to be devious, cover it in mercury  )


----------



## Ade (Jul 17, 2005)

I agree with what's been said about getting revenge. It's best to leave it to the Police these days as things would spiral out of control! 

As some of you might know , I am a Police officer and it does make our day when we get to the bottom of things such as this, but it does p*ss us off the same as everyone else, when the people responsible only get a slap on the wrist! 

I remember before joining the job, I woke one morning to find my pride and joy halfway up the road, with a smashed windscreen, screwed door and tow rope still attached to the front of the car where they had attempted to tow it away.

It took me a couple of hours to find out who was responsible and when I did, lets just say the two responsible had their hands placed on top of a trolley jack and then it was used to jack up a car. Needless to say they NEVER stole another vehicle (or played the guitar!!:chuckle: ) I felt better and never suffered any remorse. (I would never admit such a thing if questioned in a court of law sir!!!)

Obviously I cannot condone this sort of thing and you would only end up in more trouble if caught, but if the crims faced this sort of treatment if named, then I'm sure they'd think twice about doing it again. 

Only my say again, but it really annoys me when sh*ts steal something belonging to someone who has worked damn hard to obtain.

Ade.


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

nick the tubman said:


> i have been robbed twice, broken into and cars stolen - nothing happened, even though they "knew" who the culprits were :squintdan :squintdan
> to make matters worse, i was followed when picking up the car, and i was warned, they now know who i was, so be sure to lock up securely. WTF. just lock the barstewards up will ya!!!!
> 
> even so, a good collar, but name and shame the gits... a good kicking after their sentance is still required!!!! stamp on their hands and break them, they wont do it again.
> if they do, repeat the process, after while its gerts very hard to use keys/drive with deformed fingers :chuckle:


If you did that you would probably get arrested and charged with assault with a maximum 3 years in jail(You would get more F'd than real criminals). And believe me the court would come down on you like a f**king meteor.
We all forget 1 thing in the UK!!! Criminals and foreigners have more rights in this country than we do !!!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear that you have got it back.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

V4 SKUNK said:


> If you did that you would probably get arrested and charged with assault with a maximum 3 years in jail(You would get more F'd than real criminals). And believe me the court would come down on you like a f**king meteor.
> We all forget 1 thing in the UK!!! Criminals and foreigners have more rights in this country than we do !!!


TRUE.... bugger aint it. i was told, after the break in, that if i used the bat and knife at the side of my bed i would be the one getting locked up!!!
why dont they just ask me to bend over at the same time as giving them my car keys?  

i think all crims should be named and shamed....! on a local notice board along with a picture and the all the things he had done. let the public decide instead of some stupid burocrat sitting behind stupid laws talking about their rights as criminals... makes my blood boil :squintdan


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi Tony,

I feel really gutted for you, more than most, cos that was my first Skyline they stole!!! You've obviously looked after her well, she looks great!! Why oh why did they break your engine??? That had to be the most reliable '32 in the country??

As I said to Mrs Skyline USA the other day, just let me know if you need any parts, I have loads of interior bits here.

Regards


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks Nigel,

Yes, she was/still is in awesome shape. She will be better than before, I promise.

When she is finally home, I'll take pics of the damage to show you exactly what she needs, not really that much. Still waiting for the insurance to give me the go ahead to have her towed here.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

tony- try and get it back out of storage ASAP as i know from experience they will do their best to sting you for storage charges even when it is no fault of your own that it is stuck there:chairshot 



mifn21 said:


> Like many things in life its who you know, not what you know lol


yeah, and thats my point. unless your trying to make out your some bigtime gangsta.
even if your son is a car twoccing scumbag, when your a big violent organised crime family you dont take too kindly to people harming him.
and if who stole the car is who I and I expect the cops think it is, thatd be the exact situation.

hence why in some situations your best off leaving it to the feds, being a vigalante might sound big and brave, but dont mean its wise.

anyhow, all this internet "im so badass" crap that goes on anytime anything bad happens to someone is spoiling a good thread here.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not saying I'm a "big time gangsta", but I won't deny knowing a few people that would happily _help out_ 

End of the day if someone comes up from miles out of town, gives someone a shoeing, the chances of finding out who did it are pretty slim, especially if its made to look random 

I remember reading an article in Performance Bikes a few years ago, where a bunch of nutters got fed up of having their bikes nicked so decided to set up sting operations, leaving shiney new bikes in dodgy locations and hiding in a van nearby... shame they don't do it with car thieves :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

SteveN said:


> tony- try and get it back out of storage ASAP as i know from experience they will do their best to sting you for storage charges even when it is no fault of your own that it is stuck there:chairshot


Naw, stateside insurance covers the car for all storage costs. Pretty good full coverage for only £200 a year


----------



## Calorus (Aug 14, 2007)

So do you know who they are, or not?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

If I found em they wouldn't get to court !!!!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

bring back the stocks!

seems to me this is just the sort of thing they were designed for, a nice bit of public humiliation for those who like bigging it up in a flash stolen motor.

all the locals then know who the robbers are, so they're every move gets watched by the populace

this business of not naming those convicted 'for legal reasons' is totally repugnant to me
fair enough protect your identity until you're convicted, but if you're robbing off people we deserve to know who you are more than you deserve anonymity. if you're old enough to nick cars, good enough

just the same if you maliciously accuse someone of sexual assault/rape, you should lose the right to anonymity


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i wouldn't have said this before you recovered your car (very glad to hear it),

but lose the ICE

i'm sure this will be controversial, but imho driving about with the bass pumping is just a loud invitation to have it nicked, especially when your car is distinctive and easily recognised

and it's slowing you down and ruining the handling/braking/fuel consumption

i'm sure many people will be outraged and claim the right to do whatever they choose to their car. but it is just an unfortunate fact of life that cars get broken into, so it's better to be pragmatic about it and not make yours the most desirable/profitable to steal. you may have an immobiliser/tracker, but your ice doesn't, which is why you're much more likely to get broken into by scrotes after your stereo or interior contents than your car

my car has had obscene amounts of money spent on it, but you will never tell that from the outside, because i don't want the attention from either scrotes or the plod

best advice?
talk softly
carry a big stick

in other words, spend your hard earned on making her go faster rather than look/sound nicer


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Finally got her back home.

Engine is seized up, could not find a hole in the block, but when we drain the oil, it only had a little over 1 liter in her. 

They chucked away the whole tumbler, and the connecting wires that goes to the fuse/relay block. I am sorting that out right now. I'll take pics when there is a little more light outside.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

at least you found her ok 

and with the payout, should be a fun winter for you


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

Is there any pic of the car yet?


----------

